# Pier Fishing?



## birddog1148 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, I am a yankee, born and raised on the North Coast (Lake Erie). I may be down on Marathon Key around Easter and need some fishing tips. It has been about 20 years since I put a line in salt water and I would like some tips. What kind of rods should I bring? Is my big catfish rod big enough, what about my bass/walleye rods? What kind of tackle should I bring? Strange as it sounds when tight lining for catfish on the great lakes I use a crappie rig, would that work? Last time I was on Marathon, I hooked a shark but no pics to prove it, so I want to redeam myself. Should I bring my casting net? Crab trap? Give me some tips please fellow anglers. And if you ever fish up around Sandusky or Kellys Island in lake Erie, look me up!:fishing:
PS We deer hunt on the island too!


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Go to www.boatlessfishing.com, Its a south florida web site lots of the guys fish the keys.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah Boatless is a good forum - for specific info on the Keys you need the Monroe County section.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I hate to send people to another Forum but a number of Florida members here are also on Boatless.

Put up a thread there and if FishingFool responds listen to everything he has to say. He is a Keys bridge fishing master.


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Heya Birddog, sorry no info for Marathon, I mostly fish out of Islamorada and I usally take one of the charters out. All of my family lives in Sandusky and get up there from time to time. Will pm you before my next trip. Looking forward to a perch sandwich from the little place right on the waterfront near Battery Park.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey Birddog, I just got back from a 6 week trip to Marathon.We brought back a cooler & 1/2 of fillets & had many meals of fish while there.I'm no expert but maybe I can help.If the consruction is done on the channel#2 bridge,it is a great place to fish.last march my buddy caught an 8' nurse shark on the 1st of April.Also some Tarpon should be there in April,along with the snappers.The Missouri-Ohio bridge about 10 miles south of Marathon is a good spot also.For crabs,I caught a bucket load of Blue crabs at mile marker 21 (Blimp road) there are culverts running under the road & at night when the wind is blowing from the north you can catch crab & shrimp using just a lantern & dip net,but you have to be there early. If you choose to rent a boat,you can have a great time out in the channel or on the reef.Right now the Kings are blowing it up & the Mangos & yellowtail will keep you busy using live shrimp.As for tackle,Your Walleye out fits are fine for most of these fish.You will need some wire rigs if you want to land any Kings or Spanich Macs.The Grouper will be Keepable after April 1st.We caught many but had to throw them back.Make sure you use chum for $6 the bite is much better & you can catch ballyhoo off of the chum for the Macs & other Big fish.Boat rentals in paradise at 113th street in Marathon is where we go got 22 footer for 3 days for $375 nice people.I would take one heavy out fit just in case.I hope this helps.I am going back for 2 weeks in March .I fish the Maume river & South Bass Island in the spring & summer maybe we could get together & cast a few this summer.I hope the info I gave you helps, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## PompanoPier (Feb 26, 2010)

Any tips for a first time pier fisher headed to Pompano Beach, Fla in early March


----------

